# Burning out a stump with a barrel



## Gamedic (Dec 2, 2012)

I was at a family function last week and over heard some of the old fellows talking about welding a stovepipe in one end of a 55 gallon barrel and sitting the other end which is cut out over a stump and then burning a hot fire in it. They said the only hole besides the stove pipe is a hole in the side near the top to drop more fire wood in. They claim it will burn a stump out pretty fast. Have any of you heard this or ever tried it?


----------



## aadoublea (Dec 2, 2012)

Gamedic said:


> I was at a family function last week and over heard some of the old fellows talking about welding a stovepipe in one end of a 55 gallon barrel and sitting the other end which is cut out over a stump and then burning a hot fire in it. They said the only hole besides the stove pipe is a hole in the side near the top to drop more fire wood in. They claim it will burn a stump out pretty fast. Have any of you heard this or ever tried it?



I saw a video of this on youtube. I'll see if I can find it. hold on......Home Made Stump Burner - YouTube

Actually there are quite a few....just search: Stump burner/burning.

There is a little more too it than just using a hot fire...............if you want it done fast that is. 

AA


----------



## spidermonkey17 (Dec 2, 2012)

55 gallon drum with the bottom cut out, drill a couple holes in to the stump, little ha ha off road diesel toss in a road flare. Wham bam thank you ma'am. Simple as can be.


----------



## greendohn (Dec 2, 2012)

*Fan Forced Fire*

I started a fire on a GREEN/WET Maple stump and placed a squirrel cage fan to blow on it. The fan forced fire was working quite effectively. I shut it down at dark and went to bed. Next morning the stump had standing water in the hole which was burned very deep into this GREEN/Wet stump of approximately 34" plus dia..

I learned of this when my good neighbor used a tractor to put a 4ft. dia. slab of wood out back in front of of my OWB and garage area!!! Having no way to deal with this monster slab of wood I popped a cold frosty and was wondering how to return the joke,,and I recalled of hearing about using a fan from somewhere,,while my good neighbor and a couple of our pals watched from across the street,yuk-yukkin', I used a long bar to prop a rock under the edge, started a fire and broke out the fan. It didn't take long before the slab was burning quite well and we all stood around slurrpin' cold frosties. The slab was gone next morning.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Dec 3, 2012)

I've used a old truck rim. Just put it around the stump, Fill it up with coals and light it and enjoy


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 3, 2012)

I have used old bricks and rocks. Just pile them around it. When the stump burns out use them as backfill.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 3, 2012)

Truck rim, barrel cut in half whatever. Fill with elcheapo dollar store charcoal, and whoof it. Add the splitter trash, Elm crotches that got fuzzed refusing to split, to add to the party.
Green or not, it's going down. Maybe not today, but it will get gone.

No need to trash a good barrel or fire up the welder...unless ya want a neat project.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Dynamite.


----------



## GeeVee (Dec 3, 2012)

Echo Hand Held gas blower, idles for about six hours on a tank. Dryer vent pipe, barrel. VIOLA, air curtain incinerator with a few self tapping screws.


----------



## rullywowr (Dec 4, 2012)

GeeVee said:


> Echo Hand Held gas blower, idles for about six hours on a tank. Dryer vent pipe, barrel. VIOLA, air curtain incinerator with a few self tapping screws.



This is similar to how I stoke my fire pit...with a Stihl handheld leaf blower (muffler modded of course). At least Stihl makes a decent leaf blower...


----------



## uglydukwling (Dec 5, 2012)

It used to be part of the farm auctioneers' spiel, trying to get a bid on used tires nobody wanted, to say "good for burning stumps".

Of course nobody would do that today, would they?


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 5, 2012)

uglydukwling said:


> It used to be part of the farm auctioneers' spiel, trying to get a bid on used tires nobody wanted, to say "good for burning stumps".
> 
> Of course nobody would do that today, would they?



Nope!! Never happens. 
(Not during daylight anyhoo)

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gamedic (Dec 6, 2012)

I decided to give it a try today. i brought an old rusty barrel up to my shop and cut a hole in it for a stove pipe. I had two old sections of pipe so I put them in the hole. I cut a hole in the side near the top to put wood in. I started a fire on the top of the stump and placed the barrel on top of it. In about ten minutes time I had a roaring fire going. I brought down three wheelbarrow loads of splitter scrap and started feeding the fire. It wasn't long until the first foot of the barrel was red and I had a two foot flame coming out the top. I fed wood to the fire until I used up all I brought down there. Its been about three hours and I just walked out to take a look. The barrel is half full of nice red coals and still to hot to stand within three feet for very long. I can't tell what is going on with the stump. I work tomorrow so it will be Saturday before I can move the barrel and take a look. The stump is a huge old white oak. The barrel isn't big enough to cover it, so it is just sitting on top. I hope the stump had a big deep spot burned out of the center. I will let you all know on saturday.


----------



## Morgan in AR (Dec 7, 2012)

uglydukwling said:


> It used to be part of the farm auctioneers' spiel, trying to get a bid on used tires nobody wanted, to say "good for burning stumps".
> 
> Of course nobody would do that today, would they?


I saw an auctioneer throw a five dollar bill on top of a pile of tires. A man bought the pile for a dollar. Seems like a lot of work hauling off tires for four dollars.


----------



## flashhole (Dec 7, 2012)

Gamedic - a picture or two would be nice. I have a similar problem with a few stumps and am looking for a good way to get rid of them.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 7, 2012)

aadoublea said:


> I saw a video of this on youtube. I'll see if I can find it. hold on......Home Made Stump Burner - YouTube
> 
> Actually there are quite a few....just search: Stump burner/burning.
> 
> ...



Been there done that it works great :msp_wink:


----------

